# Bimmerfest in CT. ??



## MADE (Apr 21, 2003)

where can I find info on when and what time ???


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Please elaborate... there is only one Bimmerfest, it is held in Santa Barbara, CA at Cutter Motors, and it is held annually in April. 

What is this "Bimmerfest in CT" that you speak of? :dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

There is going to be a Bimmerfest East at Lime Rock on Labor Day Weekend.

From what I understand, the site here will help get the word out about the event.

Check the post by tdc on page 3 of this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24402&perpage=25&pagenumber=3

Also, more info can be found by emailing them at:

[email protected]


----------

